# Should military veterans  be denied civilian jobs?



## 8777BB5 (Jul 1, 2018)

Recently the Wal-Mart near my house hired a former Marine to be the Store Manager and it has been very awful shopping there. He has no qualms about verbally abusing employees in front of customers, verbally abusing customers in front of other customers and being a general asshole when he goes to the other stores in the shopping center. 

Having witnessed numerous incidents of him behaving like a prick, it got me think that a lot of military veterans (particularly Marines and things like the Seals and Army Rangers) are not cut out for civilian work as they can't seem to get over the fact they're no longer in the military and that such conduct is unacceptable. Given a lot of these guys celebrate being the meanest person at their place of employment, I think it would be best for the military to say that if you sign up you're in for life, rather than allowing them to come back and forcing everyone to go shop at another store forty minutes away (or Order online like I've been doing)


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jul 1, 2018)

Honestly having worked for a short time in the service sphere, everyone wishes they could act the way this dude is supposedly acting. They're just afraid to. 

Maybe civilians should stop being pussies.


----------



## killmeme (Jul 1, 2018)

Should veterans be denied jobs because you are losing your shit over some customer service guy who's a prick instead of getting him fired or telling him to go fuck himself? Can you order spine online?


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jul 1, 2018)

I hope that former marine squeezes your tiny head until it pops.


----------



## Draza (Jul 1, 2018)

Unless they pose a danger to themselves and others in the work environment, then yes. Otherwise fuck no, they serve their country to fight in meaningless wars so they deserve jobs ready for them once they come back home.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 1, 2018)

Having worked in customer service, they need chewing out more often.


----------



## Fagatron 69 (Jul 1, 2018)

Then who would give shoplifters/niggers a good piledriver into the concrete?


----------



## QB 290 (Jul 1, 2018)

And then what? They can't serve anymore so they go bankrupt and live on the streets?
Risking their life in combat is punishment enough, the least they deserve upon coming home is a normal life.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 1, 2018)

Deep Thoughts is really the worst section on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## c-no (Jul 1, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Unless they pose a danger to themselves and others in the work environment, then yes. Otherwise fuck no, they serve their country to fight in meaningless wars so they deserve jobs ready for them once they come back home.


This. If a military veteran has problems that can lead to hurting other people, they shouldn't be given a job. Otherwise if they are a threat to others, they shouldn't be denied work. If all of this is because of some marine working a Wal-Mart job, OP really needs to expand their thoughts.


----------



## wellthathappened (Jul 1, 2018)

Your proposal is illegal.


----------



## Brrrring (Jul 1, 2018)

Well, why not. The years of army life and a strong, rigid hierarchy always produced well rounded and trustworthy personalities.


----------



## eldri (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that mommy or daddy was a vet. Right?


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 1, 2018)

Masterful bait, sir.


----------



## OG 666 (Jul 1, 2018)

OP is pretty vague. Could you give us some examples of how this guy is verbally abusive?


----------



## Mr. Poker in the Front Liquor in the Rear (Jul 1, 2018)

It's fucking Wal-Mart for God's sake.


----------



## eldri (Jul 1, 2018)

gengar said:


> OP is pretty vague. Could you give us some examples of how this guy is verbally abusive?



Also statistics


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 1, 2018)

why are all your threads here so fucking awful?


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jul 1, 2018)

In 1960, about 45% of American men had served in the military, and society managed just fine. Some people are just shitty.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jul 1, 2018)

So, one dude was just a dick to people, and you make a blanket assumption about all veterans in general? Seems to me you're the one who shouldn't be working customer service.


----------



## OhGoy (Jul 1, 2018)

only if they're boomers


----------



## Piss Clam (Jul 1, 2018)

A lot of people I have worked with (IT) have come from the Military.  They are very disciplined and not prone to wild ass BS.

So if what you are saying is true, then you just got a bad apple.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 1, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> Given a lot of these guys celebrate being the meanest person at their place of employment, I think it would be best for the military to say that if you sign up you're in for life, rather than allowing them to come back and forcing everyone to go shop at another store forty minutes away (or Order online like I've been doing)



Fuck off, retard.


----------



## millais (Jul 1, 2018)

The ability for individuals to shift back and forth from the civilian to the military sphere is integral to the citizen-soldier ideal upon which modern democracies are reliant for national defense. The Roman Legions of old became a dangerous liability to their Empire the day they stopped being largely composed of civic-minded citizen-soldiers and instead replaced by a professional soldiering class of Germanic mercenaries. In a similar vein, you probably don't want to allow the multigenerational "military brat" subculture to come to completely dominate the American military. Better for the American experiment in democracy if the people who constitute the military do not feel completely excluded and alienated by civil society; that way they will feel a greater vested interest in protecting its true interests.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 1, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> And then what? They can't serve anymore so they go bankrupt and live on the streets?
> Risking their life in combat is punishment enough, the least they deserve upon coming home is a normal life.


Isn't this how we got Rambo?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 1, 2018)

@Brrrring please refrain from shallow thoughts and mindless posting. Even scum of the galaxy like us still like to have dignified conversations.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Jul 1, 2018)

I would love to know if OP is autistic, that at least would explain his lack of connection with reality and the inability to individualize people.


8777BB5 said:


> I think it would be best for the military to say that if you sign up you're in for life


No you fucking tard, being a soldier is not a terminal disease, if you like being there you'll stay, that's freedom of choice and give the soldiers something to look forward if they don't enjoy the military career.


8777BB5 said:


> it got me think that a lot of military veterans (particularly Marines and things like the Seals and Army Rangers) are not cut out for civilian work as they can't seem to get over the fact they're no longer in the military





millais said:


> The ability for individuals to shift back and forth from the civilian to the military sphere is integral to the citizen-soldier ideal upon which modern democracies are reliant for national defense.


Here's an explanation that people who never steeped into *active duty* doesn't know, but for some autistic reason no one gives a shit either way.
When you roll in you get trained in every aspect, and the most important one is the psychological part, you must understand that now you're a gear in the mechanism that moves an army, you obey the instructions of a lever, is not that you are forbidden of free thinking, but rather prepared to react in coordination with the rest of the mechanism, your thoughts must include the whole system and their consequences.

Transitioning from soldier to civilian is a trip on itself, you gotta deprogram yourself, you gotta stop thinking for the progress of a hive minded machine and start thinking as an individual and most important part on that step is that you gotta understand that the new people you're about to see every day is not a gear and has no preparation or motive to move in unison with you.

Many soldiers fail this step because no one speak about it, only a few handful of psychoanalyst say something about it and usually they say it after some vet goes banana and shoot a bunch of dickheads, no Nation in the world makes an effort to reintegrate people that is trained to kill into a world that they have forgotten.

Edit: I'm an illiterate piece of shit and grammar sucks, I hope now is clearer.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 1, 2018)

Valiant said:


> @Brrrring please refrain from shallow thoughts and mindless posting. Even scum of the galaxy like us still like to have dignified conversations.


"Scum of the Galaxy like us" sounds like a great band name.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 1, 2018)

Where is this Walmart so I know where to shop if I'm in the area?


----------



## The Crow (Jul 1, 2018)

@op Let me guess, were you dishonorably discharged from the military for being a sped?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 1, 2018)

The Crow said:


> @op Let me guess, were you dishonorably discharged from the military for being a sped?



I haven't seen an OP this autistic in deep thoughts since ADK was banned.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hiring veterans is like expecting a fighting dog to make a good housepet. They're broken people and no good for civilian life.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 2, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> Hiring veterans is like expecting a fighting dog to make a good housepet. They're broken people and no good for civilian life.


So you are saying they should be put down like the rapid animal they are?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 2, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> Hiring veterans is like expecting a fighting dog to make a good housepet. They're broken people and no good for civilian life.



Half my family is vets and. . .hmm, maybe I'm not the best example.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jul 2, 2018)

"denied civilian jobs"

Sounds like something failed countries that don't actually vote power in are guilty of.


----------



## wes (Jul 2, 2018)

Equating bad managers with vets is autistic. I've had my fair share of asshole managers who have never stepped foot on a military base that are retards through-and-through. Mostly arrogant kids and women, in my experience.

I know a few vets who served during Vietnam; some during WWII when they were teens. VA benefits aren't that great going into retirement, especially considering the health complications that arise. One guy I know saw Agent Orange in action while touring, and he's still in therapy for PTSD, among other health issues. Another man I know had to transfer all of his assets to his wife so he could afford his medical treatment (even with VA benefits) by virtue of being destitute.

Even now, when vets recently discharged are treated a lot better in civilian society, the transition is still very hard. Other posters in the thread have already explained this _very difficult_ to understand concept, so I'll spare the thread another explanation.

Also, it's Wal-Mart. They don't usually employ the most upstanding citizens. A local Wal-Mart had a "greeter" that sang Christmas songs year-round and yelled at customers walking out of the store, presumably until he kicked the bucket.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 2, 2018)

Powerlevel: I work in Human Resources. That's my field. That's what I do. 

I've bumped into tons of veterans who have transitioned into "corporate" work and have rarely had a problem with them. These men and women, however, were usually officers and are highly educated. The NCOs I've interacted with have also been quite alright, though. There have been issues where I, or someone else, have had to step in and give some "coaching" when they overstep a boundary. That usually happens when they become comfortable on the job and stop putting up a front and drop their guard and it is always with veterans who are new to civilian life. 

Wal-Mart isn't known for hiring "winners" or good employees. They take who they can get. I've seen an obese angry black female manager of Wal-Mart totally rip into an old lady manning the register. Should sassy fat niggers be banned from certain jobs?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 2, 2018)

Hell, I've seen screaming tantruming non-functioning autists have jobs at local Wal Marts. I assume nobody called management out on this because muh neurodiversity.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 2, 2018)

Doesn't matter if you're a veteran or not, if you're an asshole on the job and aren't qualified for the position then you shouldn't be working there.

For every asshole veteran is a whole bunch of veterans who just want a form of income and don't act like assholes about it.

Don't judge all veterans just because of how one guy acted on the job.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Jul 7, 2018)

my experience with veteran coworkers is they're just really fond of telling stories and good at banter.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 7, 2018)

When I encounter a military person I know I can banter with them. Perhaps its an odd thing but I've never encountered a vet with a superiority complex. 

Of course, the stories are always marines so perhaps that corp has a culture that encourages that sort of thing.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jul 8, 2018)

Prior service should not be a factor for most hiring. There are a LOT of entitled shitbags in the military, and service does not correlate to discipline or integrity at all. 

I have a problem with LE favoring vets. The jobs are not the same, and the mindset shouldn't be either. I know one motherfucker in particular who got away clean with a bad shoot because he claimed his "PTSD" from his fucking do-nothing pogue deployment kicked in. 

That said, I prefer to work with other people who have been in because I know I can call them fucking homos and draw dicks on their stuff.


----------



## awoo (Jul 8, 2018)

This is probably talking about front line veterans and stuff. There are people who work in military cyber security that are just fine as normal people. Then again those are the 6 figure earners who probably aren't being employed at Walmart or sitting on the street homeless.


----------



## millais (Jul 10, 2018)

awoo said:


> This is probably talking about front line veterans and stuff. There are people who work in military cyber security that are just fine as normal people. Then again those are the 6 figure earners who probably aren't being employed at Walmart or sitting on the street homeless.


@KatsuKitty


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 27, 2021)

RG 448 said:


> Masterful bait, sir.


OP is a master baiter.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 27, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> OP is a master baiter.


This joke was not worth the necro.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 27, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> This joke was not worth the necro.


I didn't realize it was from 2018, I just saw it in Similar Threads.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm a veteran, over 20 years, retired senior officer.   Have gotten jobs because I'd been in the military.  

Veterans are like anyone else.  Some bring a lot to the table, some don't.   The same qualities that made someone successful in the military, at any rank, will help them be successful in civilian life.   The ones who couldn't hack it in the service tend to be the same ones who can't hack it in civilian life.  

Nothing wrong with denying a veteran a job because he/she isn't qualified.   Plenty wrong with denying a qualified vet a job solely because they are a veteran.   Illegal, as well.


----------

